# Carey, OH-Senior Abandoned Golden Living outside by Himself!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I emld. the four Golden Ret. Rescues in Ohio. This poor BOY!!


Carey, OH-Senior Abandoned Golden Living outside by Himself!

CONTACT: Tami 
All Species Adoption Program
[email protected] (at gmail.com)
phone: 419-458-0115


Golden Retriever Mix, 8 years old - Rescue needed

Wolf-Wolf has a very sad story to tell. He had lived on a farm in the country with his eldery parents for 8 years. His daddy died and mommy moved to town. They tried to get him into their car to take him to the pound because mommy said she couldn't take him to town with her. He escaped from the car and showed up days later back at the farm where he's been ever since. He is alone and three neighbors built a shelter for him and are making sure he has food and water. Unless Wolf-Wolf can find a patient and understanding family, he will remain on the farm. If you can help him start a new and wonderful life please contact us at once. Thank you! The owner states the following: 8 yrs old protective of family likes to be loved doesn't get along with other dogs good with children once he gets to know them, friendly likes outside country living but stays in porch. (Note these are owner's comments - Wolf-Wolf has not been observed or tested by a rescue.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, I hope Wolf Wolf will get a cozy home and lots of love soon.
At least for now he has neighbors that care and you for trying to get him the help he needs. Thank You!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob Dylan*

Bob Dylan

I sure hope he gets someone to love him soon!
Feel so sorry for Wolf-Wolf!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wolf, Wolf*

Wolf, Wolf, still hasn't found a place to go.
He really needs a home without another dog, so maybe someone with a farm or an older couple.


----------

